# turbocor retrofit



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

never seen a turbo...........till now


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

pretty cool huh!!!

after the entire retrofit you could replace one of those compressors by yourself in 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



phftter said:


> never seen a turbo...........till now


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> pretty cool huh!!!
> 
> after the entire retrofit you could replace one of those compressors by yourself in 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 think what you just typed................no good for you or me,brother


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm!!
good point!!!

although the retrofit involves alot of piping!!!!
we charged 160k each for a retro and we just did 2!
plus they fail all the time like 100 percent in the first year so we can change alot of them!
and get lots of hours!
then when everybody figures they are junk they will pay us to put back in recips!!!!




phftter said:


> think what you just typed................no good for you or me,brother


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> hmm!!
> good point!!!
> 
> although the retrofit involves alot of piping!!!!
> ...


 not familar on how much piping, i would imagine 6 new threadolets on the shells, and what do you do for the existing cooler and condenser nozzles? blind flange 'em, or cut them off and weld in radiused sheet steel? those turbo's don't use oil, rite?
i'm happy about the hi failure rate, another bad idea, just like the multicrap style chillers. everyone trying to really slash costs, and buying a disaster in waiting. had a customer take out 3 hitachi's and put in banks of brand "x" multistack style chillers.:sad:
i still prefer centrifs. low pressure over hi. too bad the montreal protocol came into being.......


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

turbocor is a wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 stage centrifugal with inlet guide vanes and all!!
for velocity reasons and other reasons you repipe the entire job and add electronic expansion valves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lot a work!!!!!

they do not make a low pressure one yet but an instructor told me they are working on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!




phftter said:


> not familar on how much piping, i would imagine 6 new threadolets on the shells, and what do you do for the existing cooler and condenser nozzles? blind flange 'em, or cut them off and weld in radiused sheet steel? those turbo's don't use oil, rite?
> i'm happy about the hi failure rate, another bad idea, just like the multicrap style chillers. everyone trying to really slash costs, and buying a disaster in waiting. had a customer take out 3 hitachi's and put in banks of brand "x" multistack style chillers.:sad:
> i still prefer centrifs. low pressure over hi. too bad the montreal protocol came into being.......


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

hey frankie, slow down!!!!!!!
first off, whose machine was bastardized? a 19xr or a yk? (almost looks like a 19 e series)
i see in your pic that each compressor has 2 copper lines (suction and hot gas) you mention they are 2 stage. is there an economiser? i see in your pic new compressors mounted on an existing shell. you mention exv's. how do you rework the original shell design? original orifice? (i don't think your condenser had a float box.) i assume all the oil piping has been eliminated
i don't see the extra piping you mention........... sounds like an interesting retro.
you got some literature?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

what do you know about chillers and highhside floats you are a frickin dance team instructor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




phftter said:


> hey frankie, slow down!!!!!!!
> first off, whose machine was bastardized? a 19xr or a yk? (almost looks like a 19 e series)
> i see in your pic that each compressor has 2 copper lines (suction and hot gas) you mention they are 2 stage. is there an economiser? i see in your pic new compressors mounted on an existing shell. you mention exv's. how do you rework the original shell design? original orifice? (i don't think your condenser had a float box.) i assume all the oil piping has been eliminated
> i don't see the extra piping you mention........... sounds like an interesting retro.
> you got some literature?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.turbocor.com/products_technology/retrofit.html




phftter said:


> hey frankie, slow down!!!!!!!
> first off, whose machine was bastardized? a 19xr or a yk? (almost looks like a 19 e series)
> i see in your pic that each compressor has 2 copper lines (suction and hot gas) you mention they are 2 stage. is there an economiser? i see in your pic new compressors mounted on an existing shell. you mention exv's. how do you rework the original shell design? original orifice? (i don't think your condenser had a float box.) i assume all the oil piping has been eliminated
> i don't see the extra piping you mention........... sounds like an interesting retro.
> you got some literature?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://recliza.com/images/chiller.gif


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> what do you know about chillers and highhside floats you are a frickin dance team instructor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 cha cha cha................:laughing:


----------



## 777 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been heavily involved in 6 Turbocor retrofits. Oldest one running for 4.5 years. We have NEVER had a compressor failure. Most have only had one or two service calls in the first year.:thumbsup:


----------



## heating_seattle (Aug 20, 2010)

I have no clue what I'm looking at


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

you are looking at oiless compressors.
centrifugal kinetic displacement vapor compression compressor
NO OIL!!!!!!!!!!
the bearing is a magnet and the rotor shaft is magnetized the opposite of the so called bearing so it is frictionless>
or something like that
i am sure i am pretty close



heating_seattle said:


> I have no clue what I'm looking at


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm in illynoise................. nowheres near...............


----------



## Steamfighter (Oct 14, 2013)

We have completed multiple air and water cooled T/C retrofits with a pretty good service history. Just completed one in Va Beach Va on a Trane RTAA185 . Used the latest Flex sys control set up. Had a few hiccups with it being air cooled (mostly programming , evap liquid level, and fan control) but turned out to be a very nice project. Have a ton of pics, just need time to sort. Much easier to retro a water cooled chiller though.


----------

